# chemoisee colored goat? bloodlines?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Idiot question, but I never heard of them! What do they look like? 

Edit: I have another question on bloodlines below.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone have a chemoise (?) colored goat?*

It is spelled chamoisee and pronounced "sham-oh-say'

This is what LaMancha breeders call brown chamoisee:









And here is an Alpine I used to have, she was two toned chamoisee


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone have a chemoise (?) colored goat?*

Oooh, must have this CHA-MOOSEY goat. *laughs* Still can't remember how to say it... Need Moneys!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone have a chemoise (?) colored goat?*

This is a chamoisee broken with white. She has very light markings. But you can see the black stripe down her back.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone have a chemoise (?) colored goat?*

So what defines a chamoisee?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone have a chemoise (?) colored goat?*

Must have a black dorsal stripe and black legs with a ligher body color. Can be broken with white


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone have a chemoise (?) colored goat?*

You know that sounds like my Pani. But he was called a fawn colored.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone have a chemoise (?) colored goat?*

Here are a few of our chamoisee colored goats... The chamoisee coloring (in nigerians) can have solid black or chocolate leg markings with a solid black or cholate dorsel stripe and belly band from tail to chest. They also have black "eyebrow" looking marks over their eyes. There are also chocolate chamoisee which will just have chocolate instead of the black.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone have a chemoise (?) colored goat?*



Coraxfeather said:


> You know that sounds like my Pani. But he was called a fawn colored.


pygmy coloring is named differently but I would have called Pani carmel


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone have a chemoise (?) colored goat?*



Coraxfeather said:


> You know that sounds like my Pani. But he was called a fawn colored.


Panni would be called a medium or dark caramel agouti.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone have a chemoise (?) colored goat?*



StaceyRoop said:


> Must have a black dorsal stripe and black legs with a ligher body color. Can be broken with white


Does that make Pace chamoisee?

a summer shot










More recent


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone have a chemoise (?) colored goat?*

Yep, Pace would be a broken(white markings) chamoisee...very pretty doe!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone have a chemoise (?) colored goat?*

isn't pace a wether?? i don't remember.. but perty!!!

here are some of my varied chamoisees


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone have a chemoise (?) colored goat?*

WOW! Pretty! So what is a two toned chamoisee?

Here are the lines of the Alpine goat in question:
SIRE: Too Sharp Armani Willow 
DAM: Pearl Valley Mandolyn Melody

How do you find out about them?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone have a chemoise (?) colored goat?*



StaceyRoop said:


> Coraxfeather said:
> 
> 
> > You know that sounds like my Pani. But he was called a fawn colored.
> ...


Yep, pygmies are caramel! :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Dreamchaser said:


> Here are the lines of the Alpine goat in question:
> SIRE: Too Sharp Armani Willow
> DAM: Pearl Valley Mandolyn Melody
> 
> How do you find out about them?


I just google the names of registered goats and go from there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone have a chemoise (?) colored goat?*



Dreamchaser said:


> WOW! Pretty! So what is a two toned chamoisee?


Cou Blanc or Cou Clair sometimes also called reversed Buckskin -I think


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Mazarati is reg as a brown chamoisee with white and blue eyes


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

There was a really good post on chamoisee's but i cant find it. Chamoise(e) is any shade of brown, with or without points. In alpines they prefere them have black points, but i have had chamoisee's with darker points black points and white points. I have one doe, ruby who is a red chamoisee with cream points. There are lavender chamoisees which in alpines is a togg color, usually patturned with tan and white. two tone chamoisee referes to a chamoisee who is two different shades of brown or gray, like the alpine doe sarah pictured.
beth


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I forgot about the blood lines search...go to adga.org, on the left hand side there is a drop down menu, one of the bars says member services. drop that bar down and there is a section that says pedigree search. Here you can type in an animals name and it will bring up the entire recorded pediree, you can look up any registered kids that animal has ever had, his/her LA scores if they have been appraised as well as milk records if its been recorded. 
beth


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is a good color genetics page, mostly for nigerian dwarfs, but it's a really informative page....
http://members.cox.net/foxcroft/genetics.htm


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

I have triplets out of LTE Tsuga, who I've been told throws all chamoisees and every shade of it. :rainbow: 
The first buck looks a spittin' image of his dam, a classic brown cham w/ white overlay. :boy: www.caprakoza.com/sales_Tschaikovsky.jpg
The second buck I initially called a pale gold with white, but I recently registered him as a light gold chamoisee. He has a darker dorsal and knees. www.caprakoza.com/buck_Tsar.jpg
:girl: The doe is a gorgeous tan-silver is best I can say, very unusual. I registered her as a silver cham. The color in the pic is close, but still not as it really appears www.caprakoza.com/fleur_de_lis.html
What do you think?


----------

